# فيلم يوضح تركيبة التربينة الغازية فى محطات توليد الكهرباء



## مهندس درجة اولى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الفيلم يوضح الأجزاء الأساسية فى التربينة الغازية المستخدمة فى توليد الكهرباء. أرجو أن تستفيدوا منه و لا تنسوا الدعاء.

الرابط​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/62017949/Gas_Turbine.wmv​


----------



## علي تويج (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بك على هذا الفيلم التوضيحي الجميل ولكن الفيلم غير كامل . نرجوا المزيد من هذه الأفلام
التوضيحية


----------



## المهندس ميجا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اسو عباس (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشششكووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

علي تويج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله بك على هذا الفيلم التوضيحي الجميل ولكن الفيلم غير كامل . نرجوا المزيد من هذه الأفلام
> التوضيحية


عندك حق يا أخ على و أول ما أجد تكملة له أو فيلم آخر سأقوم برفعه بإذن الله و شكرا على الرد.


----------



## العندليب المصرى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
جارى التحميل وان شاء الله الوضوع يكون جميل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

_أشكركم على المرور , و أى مشكلة تقابلكم حيكون لها حل بإذن الله._


----------



## mfex76 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks for you


----------



## amr fathy (26 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks for you


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

mfex76 قال:


> Thanks for you





amr fathy قال:


> Thanks for you


 
مشكور على المرور وإن شاء الله أكون دائماً عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## م احمد العراقي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراعلى هذه المشركة


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (1 نوفمبر 2007)

م احمد العراقي قال:


> شكراعلى هذه المشركة





casper_13_96 قال:


> مشكور اخى العزيز


لا شكر على واجب يا باشمهندس أحمد و يا Casper


----------



## fasfol (2 نوفمبر 2007)

thanx ya MAN


----------



## قلب الأحبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*تركيب التربينة الغازية*


جزاكي الله كل خير على الفيلم الجامد 

ممكن تتم تكلمة الفيلم عن طريق البحث عن الموضع في النت باللغة الانجليزية 

وربنا يوفقك الجميع وأدور معاكي إن شاء الله 
:75::75::75:
​


----------



## kmbs (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على موضوعك بس ياريت موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> جزاكي الله كل خير على الفيلم الجامد ​
> ممكن تتم تكلمة الفيلم عن طريق البحث عن الموضع في النت باللغة الانجليزية ​
> وربنا يوفقك الجميع وأدور معاكي إن شاء الله
> :75::75::75:​


أشكرك على المرور و تقديم المساعدة مع العلم ان اسم مهندس مذكر و ليس مؤنث


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

kmbs قال:


> مشكور على موضوعك بس ياريت موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير


العفو. هو ميزة الرابيد شير ان السيرفر بتاعه سريع لكن ان شاء الله هاحاول أنزل على مواقع أخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا عناhttp://rapidshare.com/files/62017949/Gas_Turbine.wmv


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

حمدي الزعيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا عنا


مشكووووور على المرور و الدعاء


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (10 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخوي الغالي


----------



## احمد مؤنس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوأنس المطيري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود
ولكن الفلم المرفق لا يعمل لدي وقد يكون السبب هو انتهاء المدة
فارجوا تكرما منك ان يتم انزاله من جديد لما له من اهميه 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكركم يا جماعة على المرور.
و بالنسبة للمهندس أبو أنس تفضل رابط آخر للفيديو

http://depositfiles.com/files/2326815​


----------



## عطا بطل (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الفيلم جيد وشكراً لجهودك على مايحتويه من معلومات توضيحية.. هل من مزيد


----------



## عطا بطل (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الفيلم جيد ويعتبر وسيلة إيضاح رائعة للطلبة والمهندسين.. شكراً لجهودك وهل من مزيد؟


----------



## heart engineering (11 نوفمبر 2007)

أدخلك الله الجنة


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

عطا بطل قال:


> الفيلم جيد ويعتبر وسيلة إيضاح رائعة للطلبة والمهندسين.. شكراً لجهودك وهل من مزيد؟


أشكرك على المرور وإن شاء الله سأحاول ايجاد ما هو الأفضل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

heart engineering قال:


> أدخلك الله الجنة


و جعلك من أهلها و شكراً على الدعوة يا أخى الكريم


----------



## أبو عمار العمرى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزبت خبراً


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

أبو عمار العمرى قال:


> جزبت خبراً


مشكوووور على مشاركتك يا بشمهندس أبو عمار


----------



## خالد1390 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

خالد1390 قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك


أشكرك مرة أخرى على المرور يا بشمهندس خالد


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


لا شكر على واجب و أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم


----------



## elgohary223 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
جارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

elgohary223 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> جارى التحميل


أشكرك على المرور


----------



## aly_zz (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك و لكن نرجو الجزا الثاني و شكرا*


----------



## سليمان صياح (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك لهذا المجهود الرائع
لكن كيف طريقة الوصول له أو التحميل


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (26 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف الف عافية 

والله يوفقك يا مهندسنا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*التربينة الغازية*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
تحية طيبة إلى الأخ / مهندس درجة أولى 

اعتذر في البداية عن الخطأ الذي حصل مني في البداية .

لو يسمح لي الأخ / مهندس درجة أولى 

بهذه الإضافة حيث وجدت أفلام أخرى تتكلم عن التربينة الغازية 

وهذه هي الروابط : 

1- http://energy.rolls-royce.com/RB211-gas-turbine-power-generators/

2- http://video.aol.com/video-detail/combined-cycle-power-plant/2821268527

وأرجو أن لا أكون قد تعديت على أساس الموضوع 

ولك جزيل الشكر في البداية و النهاية  أخ / مهندس درجة أولى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## talal naseem (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ورحمة الله والديك


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا


----------



## الجزار المصرى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهنديان (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*الهندسة الميكانيكية*

لم استطع تحميل هذا الفيلم لكني اود ان اهدي للمهندسين هذا الفيلم الذي يوضح كيفية تجميع الكاز تورباين


----------



## bidoo2009 (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## jabbar2000 (15 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
جارى التحميل وان شاء الله الموضوع يكون جميل وشيق وشكرا على الجهود المبذولة:56:*​


----------



## حسن شوقار (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedfm (28 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
جارى التحميل وان شاء الله الوضوع يكون جميل*​


----------



## المهندس البرشلوني (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك واسكن فسيح الجنات 

اخي العزيز اذا كانت لديك معلومات عن التوربين ارجو المساعده انتضر ردك


----------



## الاورفلي (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين حبيبي


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (30 أبريل 2009)

أشكركم يا جماعة على المرور


----------



## اللورد900 (1 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fathy_eng2008 (8 مايو 2009)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظي فأرشدني الى ترك المعاصي
وقال ان العلم نور ونور الله لا يهدى لعاصي


----------



## ديــس (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (10 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو مودود (11 مايو 2009)

أخي لدي مشكلة ، لم يفتح الرابط عندي، فما الحل


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## sam_meg75 (11 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيراً مشكور على المجهود*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الفيديو


----------



## المياحي علي (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## نايف علي (18 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك


----------



## حافظ السودان (18 فبراير 2010)

*التوربين*

الفديو مهم جدا لاكنه غيير كامل ارجو اكماله
وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبد الفضيل عي (8 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شكري المغرب (8 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed badr allam (8 مايو 2010)

[quote]*ياخي ربنا يكرمك الفيلم رااااااااااااااااائع جدا*[/quote]


----------



## mehdi09 (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العيار (9 مايو 2010)

مشكووووورين وبارك الله بكم


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (9 مايو 2010)

الفلم رائع جداً
اذا امكن الحصول على فلم عن عمل البويلرات
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد الرياضي27 (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ging (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود بس ياريت تغير الرابيد شير


----------



## وائل عبده (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kana (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## kana (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you for much
this sub is importent


----------



## dede62 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## chatze58 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*الروابط لاتعمل,help*


----------



## pentium 4 (11 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*شكرا لك للجهود المبذولة 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل نرجو اعادة رفعه الى موقع اخر *​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## engineer (25 ديسمبر 2015)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

